# ?tank Advice?



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, so I am intersested in goldfish, tropicals, and brackish fish, and tanks size 1.5-55 gallons.. Can you give me some advice on good tanks to setup? Here are a few I was thinking of (I'm not gonna do them all)

55 gallon- 2 goldfish, 7 zebra danios, 3 weather loaches

1.5 gallon- 4 zebra danios

5 gallon (brackish)- 2 bumblebee gobies, 3 black mollies, ghost shrimp

10 gallon- 3 guppies, 7 neon tetras, ghost shrimp, mystery snail

29 gallon- 2 goldfish

20 gallon-

55 gallon- pleco, guppies, neon tetras, angel fish, ECT?????

5 gallon- dwarf puffer

ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS ARE TAKEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

do the 55 gallon the bigger the tank the easier it is to maintain(in most aspects) 
dont do the angel and neons cuz a full grown angel can easily eat the neons 
try a 2 big schools 1 school of neons and 1 of rumminose tetras heavily planted 
some drift wood a L14 pleco http://www.plecofanatics.com/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=15455 and a school of cool corys


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

veganchick said:


> 1) 55 gallon- 2 goldfish, 7 zebra danios, 3 weather loaches
> 
> 2) 1.5 gallon- 4 zebra danios
> 
> ...


1) goldfish are cold water fish, messy and grow very large
2) 4 danios in a gallon means water params will get out of whack quickly
3) mollies need to be acclimated to salt conditions
4) i would skip the guppies esp. if its a male/female combo
5) as stated, messy fish that grow very large
6) looking for ideas?
7) common plecos grow to a foot and a half and even larger, guppies reproduce like jack rabbits and angel fish will have territorial issues
8) this sounds nice just keep in mind puffers need live foods


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

1. The combination is fine. Zebra danios are pretty tolerant of slightly cooler temperatures.

2. Ditch the tank and replace with a 5g. You can put a couple of _Pomacea diffusa_ there along with six ember tetras.

3. The only problem is mollies. They need plenty of space if these are not the balloon variants. Why not replace them with nerite snails instead? Nerites are very pretty to look at. Do make sure to feed them plenty of algae.

4. This one is fine.

5. Which goldfish do you have? If these are ryukins or pearlscales, two should work otherwise keep one only. If these goldies are unlikely to harass the snails, then you can place some mystery snails there to add color. This may require twice a week water change depending on how much food you give them.

6. Snails. Where are you located? You could give _Pomacea haustrum, Pomacea canaliculata_ or _Pomacea insularum _a try. Insularums are best kept by themselves as males are rather violent and may squash smaller females in their attempts to copulate with them. These are all illegal to obtain from other states but if you can obtain them within your state, then this is okay.

7. Be careful with neons and angels. Neons are noted to be the natural prey of angels and definitely are. Try the black neons instead. Other tankmates will include blue rams, hatchetfish and pencilfish. As for plecos, try the smaller species such as the L010a, bristlenose plecos, clown plecos, queen arabesque, king tiger, _Rineloricaria parva, Sturisoma panamense, Farlowella acus_ or green phantoms.

8. This is fine.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

8.) I started out with my two dwarf puffers in a 5gal. One of the puffers did not like it so well. Always pacing up and down the glass. They do that when bored or stressed. I moved them into a 10gal, and that fixed the problem. Maybe only keep one if its in a 5gal. They can be selective eaters. Mine will only eat blackworms and bloodworms. I also have a few small snails in the tank, to help with grinding their teeth down, but I have not seen them eating the snails for a long time now.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

beweeb said:


> do the 55 gallon the bigger the tank the easier it is to maintain(in most aspects)
> dont do the angel and neons cuz a full grown angel can easily eat the neons
> try a 2 big schools 1 school of neons and 1 of rumminose tetras heavily planted
> some drift wood a L14 pleco http://www.plecofanatics.com/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=15455 and a school of cool corys


Sounds great!!! I am going to have anywhere from 2-5 more tanks!!!!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> 1) goldfish are cold water fish, messy and grow very large
> 2) 4 danios in a gallon means water params will get out of whack quickly
> 3) mollies need to be acclimated to salt conditions
> 4) i would skip the guppies esp. if its a male/female combo
> ...


Yes, I know that goldfish grow very large, That is why I am putting 3-4 in a 55 gallon, not in a bowl!!!!!

2. I already have a 1.5 not in use, and that was reccomended by someone. Its only male guppies. on # 6 tes, I'm looking for ideas. 7, I was thinking maybe a bristle nose pleco. All MALE guppies.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Lupin said:


> 1. The combination is fine. Zebra danios are pretty tolerant of slightly cooler temperatures.
> 
> 2. Ditch the tank and replace with a 5g. You can put a couple of _Pomacea diffusa_ there along with six ember tetras.
> 
> ...


k. thanks. on number 2 I already have a 1.5 gallon and idk what to do with it..... Shrimp or a snail???? I don't have goldfish yet. I am planning on ryukins. 6. I live in Kansas. Oh, I guess I won't be putting any neons in there!!! THAnK YOU SOOOOOOOO MUCH!!! THIS IS REALLY HELPFUL!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Also, if anyone wants to reccomend any other fish feel free too!!!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

For a brackish:

10G tank with one Figure 8 puffer?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

sounds good! Do they get along with bumblebee gobies???


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Most of the time, yes. They usually don't notice them.

However, I think I would get a 15G for 1 Figure 8 and 2/3 Bumblebee gobies, just to be safe. Better yet, a 20.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

veganchick said:


> k. thanks. on number 2 I already have a 1.5 gallon and idk what to do with it..... Shrimp or a snail???? I don't have goldfish yet. I am planning on ryukins. 6. I live in Kansas. Oh, I guess I won't be putting any neons in there!!! THAnK YOU SOOOOOOOO MUCH!!! THIS IS REALLY HELPFUL!


 LOL..I forgot the shrimps. 12 cherry shrimps.:wink:


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Lupin said:


> LOL..I forgot the shrimps. 12 cherry shrimps.:wink:


Sounds great!!! I LUV those little guys!!! thank you sooooo much!!!!


----------

